# VZ vs Oakley



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

idk, but i love the crowbars. i want a pair, but i don't want to pay for them...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I ride the Feenoms myself and tried out the Wisdom's but didn't like the fit on my face. Here's the thing with the Feenoms and VZ in general. The don't fog, the peripheral is great the actual goggle performance is top notch. The problem lies in trying to find replacement lenses and accessories for them. In NY where I live there are only like 2 stores that even carry it Zumiez and a surf shop so I have to order them online which is a bit of pita. 

I can't compare to the Wisdom's per se because I haven't actually used them but I'm a sweaty guy who overheats regularly and the VZ's stay clear


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

The Feenoms are very comparable to the Crowbars which are in my opinion a nice goggle than the wisdoms. The feenoms have very wide peripheral and great anti-fog. I would however, suggest you try out a Feenom before purchasing as all goggles fit people different. The goggle has a way different shape and feel to it from the wisdom (which does not personally fit my face). 

I have both the Crowbar and VZ Feenom and love both goggles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

i splurged on a pair of crowbars for this season.. great vision compared to my old ones....







:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

HAHA wtf happened to those?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

dude omfg...if those are the lenses and how their supposed to be that would be SO DAMN SICK. like bullet holes. THATS AWESOME JESUS CHRIST GET ME ONE OF THOSE


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> HAHA wtf happened to those?


nothing



colortv said:


> dude omfg...if those are the lenses and how their supposed to be that would be SO DAMN SICK. like bullet holes. THATS AWESOME JESUS CHRIST GET ME ONE OF THOSE


thats how they're supposed to be...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

dooooood megladan whats the name of those scotts? their SICK and how were they? i might get a pair


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

megladan said:


> nothing
> 
> 
> thats how they're supposed to be...


LOL badass. I thought considered that after I posted and felt kind of dumb.... Never seen anything like that on a snowboard goggle!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> LOL badass. I thought considered that after I posted and felt kind of dumb.... Never seen anything like that on a snowboard goggle!


hell yeah, when i wear those i get alot of comments.. :cheeky4: but my oakley crowbars are more comfortable... those scotts were kind of a novelty...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

For sure, I always rock my crowbars with my REDs helmet, they are a super comfy helmet goggle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Well thanks for the replies guys, I think I might be making the switch at the end of the year to VZ!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

deLi_ said:


> Well thanks for the replies guys, I think I might be making the switch at the end of the year to VZ!


I would man, they are just plain great if they fit your face right.


----------

